# Perch



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well Perch is hitting at Conneaut. Not sure how many fish them. Don't seem to get a very high regard here at OGF. But to me the best eating fish and at Erie a very large pan fish. Lots of fish ohios there. Emeralds at snug harbor also.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I love Perch but nice ones are rare around my area, In my younger years I can remember catching larger perch at CJ and Indian Lake but the numbers at CJ diminished and the Walleye seemed to eat the biggest...now that "The Friends Of CJ" have been adding cover etc over the last 5 years, they are making a comeback! A friend caught a 12 incher last year and I think that was the largest Perch I had seen caught in a long long time...I love hearing stories and seeing pics of perch, so keep posting!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nothing like Erie for Perch and great taste. Lots of fish Ohios.


----------

